# Vinmetrica SC-300 Pro Kit or no kit?



## dbeck (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm buying a Vinmetrica SC-300 Ph/TA analyzer. I am wonderin if I should get the Vinmetrica SC-300 Pro Kit that has the magnetic stirrer or if I'm better of buying the stirrer and other components separately? I want something decent.

Thanks!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have the Vinmetrica 300 without the stirrer. I didn't even look at how much the stirrer cost when purchasing it. It's a bit of a pain to stir it while working with it, but it's relative. For $10 maybe. For $100, nope. 

Then again. I only use it a few times per patch I make and so far only for SO2 testing. I plan to use it more once I start buying grapes rather than kits. At that point, my tune may change.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 24, 2016)

dbeck said:


> I'm buying a Vinmetrica SC-300 Ph/TA analyzer. I am wonderin if I should get the Vinmetrica SC-300 Pro Kit that has the magnetic stirrer or if I'm better of buying the stirrer and other components separately? I want something decent.
> 
> Thanks!



I got the pro kit, it comes with more than the stirrer, including the stand, probe holder, more burettes, and stand clamps. When running TA and SO2, I find both the stirrer and the stand to be invaluable. It allows me to lower the probe into the stirrer and set it at the right height, and it holds it there, while the stirrer stirs, leaving me free to dispense the titrant and operate the controller. I think the rinse bottle is included too. I'm not telling you that it comes with $100 worth of additional stuff, but all the extra equipment is used regularly and convenient.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 24, 2016)

I second what Johnd says!!! First we got the SC-300 then latter we got a stirrer from LHBS and I still had the problem holding the probe steady. So wouldn't you know it I found out about the pro kit one day when I was on Vinemetrica's website and so I added to my cart the parts that I would have gotten if I got the Pro kit. My opinion get the Pro kit or piecemeal it!!

Last year we got the MLF add-on tester and now they have a Dissolved Oxygen add-on too. I like that they make add-on options so you don't have to have a bunch of separate test equipment!!

TXWineDuo


----------



## dbeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks guys. Sounds like the pro kit is the way to go. I'm going to order it in the morning. We just sold almost $500 worth of grapes so we'll put the money to good use!


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't have either, but a good burett stand and stirrer are invaluable. I made mine, but that just because I'm cheap. Going without is beyond cheap to frustration.


----------



## dbeck (Aug 25, 2016)

Any recommendation on if I should go with the 10ml or 25ml burette size? Not sure why there are 2 sizes or why you would use one over the other. They run about $42 so would like to to order the correct one the first time.

Thanks!


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 26, 2016)

I ordered the 10 ml only because we are only at the 2 batch stage now. I assumed the bigger was to do more batches at once. I now wish that I had 2) 1 for TA and 2nd for SO2, the stand can hold one in front and one in back.


----------

